# Native Code > برنامه نویسی موبایل >  منشی تلفنی تحت جاوا؟ (jar)

## javad490

*با سلام.* 
*برنامه منشی تلفنی که اتوماتیک صدای تماس گیرنده را در گوشی ضبط میکند با برنامه سیمبیان فراوان یافت میشود و در بیشتر گوشی های سامسونگ از قبل توسط سازنده نصب شده است . ولی مدتی است دنبال برنامه منشی تلفنی تحت جاوا (jar) برای اجرا در گوشی سونی اریکسون می گردم ولی هنوز پیدا نکردم . لطفا اگر چنین برنامه ای سراغ دارید لینک آن را اینجا بگذارید .*
*متشکرم*

----------


## tehranchi

دوست عزیز متاسفانه این امر تا اکنون توسط جاوا بدلیل محدودیت هایش امکان پذیر نمی باشد پس دنبالش نگرد

----------

